# psu for hd 6670



## aktommy (Jun 8, 2015)

Plz looking for cheap
And a8 3870k 
8g ddr3 ram
1tb hdd
Disk drive
500gb HDD
Hd 6670 ddr5 1 gb


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2015)

Antec VP450P -2500.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 9, 2015)

+1 for Antec Vp450p


----------



## aktommy (Jun 9, 2015)

where to buy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2015)

official online reseller of antec in India:
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Antec+VP+Series+450W+Power+Supply+(VP450P)_C14P9671.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2015)

it is better if you can get antec psu locally if you are living in a rural area,else you will find difficulties in rma-ing you psu


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2015)

that is why i posted itdepot link,they are the official reseller of antec psu & i doubt shopkeepers in small cities even know any psu brand other than coolermaster.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> that is why i posted itdepot link,they are the official reseller of antec psu &* i doubt shopkeepers in small cities even know any psu brand other than coolermaster.*



yep. This exact thing happened to me when I went buy vp450p 2 years ago.


----------

